
Type 1 diabetes cure enters human trials - ingenium
http://www.blog.newsweek.com/blogs/labnotes/archive/2008/03/14/diabetes-of-mice-and-men.aspx
======
ingenium
Another source:

[http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/03/080313125344.ht...](http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/03/080313125344.htm)

